# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iPad 3G Shipping?

## JEK

Saw this on MacRumors 
 

And then got this email

----------


## BBT

Got my email also. Life is good. The upper westside store is sole out of all iPad except the 64gb as of Sat. night.

----------


## BBT

Received notice last night Camera Connection Kit shipping. Will receive by Friday.

----------


## JEK

Moi aussi!

----------


## JEK



----------


## Petri

:thumb up:

----------


## JEK

iPad Wi-Fi + 3G Customers in the U.S. Anxiously Await Shipping Confirmation
Wednesday April 28, 2010 11:06 AM EST
Written by Eric Slivka
With U.S. pre-orders for Wi-Fi + 3G iPad models set for delivery on Friday, many customers have been anxiously waiting for information on the shipping status of their orders.

Since yesterday, dozens of MacRumors forum members have been noting that their order statuses have updated to "Prepared for Shipment", revealing that shipment is imminent. There have been a very small number of reports of customers receiving shipment tracking numbers, although few screenshots or other confirmatory evidence have been provided to support claims that significant numbers of the iPads are moving into shipment status yet.

Many customers were expecting movement on their orders to have occurred earlier in the week, given that pre-orders for the Wi-Fi iPad models began shipping over five days before their delivery date of Saturday, April 3rd. The reason for the later start on shipments for the 3G-capable models appears to be due to the shipments already being stocked at distribution points around the United States.
A reader of The Loop contacted Apple on Tuesday worried that he hadn't heard anything about his shipment. He was told that the Wi-Fi + 3G are already in warehouses across the country.

Unlike the iPad Wi-Fi that shipped directly from China to customers, the 3G model will ship from within the U.S.

Customers in a number of other countries are scheduled to see the iPad launch late next month, with Apple set to provide additional information and pre-ordering details on May 10th.

----------


## NYCFred

Sent frm my SILs.....while babysitting

iPad getting more attention than the grandkid...tho she IS fascinated....

iPad life expectancy w grandkid?
One week or les

----------


## amyb

Come on Fred, aka Grandpa.  Put down the ipad and play with your little one. Soon she will be asking you for her first car and you will not ever get these days back.

----------


## JEK

Earth to BB1. Earth to BB1.

----------


## BBT

Mine is at dest. Facility also. About 80 miles away. I should have by 2:00PM.

----------


## NYCFred

> Come on Fred, aka Grandpa.  Put down the ipad and play with your little one. Soon she will be asking you for her first car and you will not ever get these days back.




LOL!

Ames, you're channeling my wife.

----------


## JEK

Got it!

----------


## amyb

WE HAVE A WINNER!!! Have fun. Was today your last day?

----------


## JEK

Everything moved out of my office today. Monday I turn my passes in and have a debrief.

----------


## amyb

Oh, that can be sad but it really is wonderful news. I know you will get the most out of this next phase of your life. I look forward to seeing how well you and Susie do.

----------


## BBT

Just Logged on mine arrived at 11:00 But have not set up as I had an iTunes issue I am resolving first. iTunes lost half my songs. fortunately I have lots of copies just a pain to restore and dedup

----------


## BBT

JEK I though all this time you were a professional Moderator. I did not realize you were retiring. Congratulations.

----------

